# Our new Puppy Trixie!



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Hello, we just wanted to introduce our new puppy, Trixie! She is 11 weeks old and we have had her for 2 weeks now. At her vet check she weighed in at 3 lbs. 9 oz. She has been so good with our 2 daughters, Claire 13, and Sophie 1 1/2. Claire has already taught her to sit and lie down - which only took like 15 min. each: we're so proud of our smart puppy! - we are working on the potty training with a bell at the back door. I'm a stay at home Mom, so I feel like I have 2 toddlers to keep my eyes on at all times!! Thank goodness for Claire, who is Trixie's 2nd Mom and loves to work with her. She is very good with her leash and is taken out daily for walks. Is it normal that she poops and pees in her crate at night? She has been very consistent with this, which is concerning because we take her out just before bed and she normally does both. Her last food and drink are at 6pm. She gobbles up her morning and evening kibble, which is about less than 1/3 cup at each feeding. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!
:tea:
Cindy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Cindy and welcome to you and Trixie.
I'm not an expert by any means but at 11 weeks Trixie is probably just not able to "hold it" all night yet. Their bladders are really small. Is she in a kennel near your bed? Usually a puppy will cry a little or scratch to get out if they want to go potty because they don't want to go where they sleep. ( Unless the kennel is big enough to have her own bedroom, living room and bathroom, then she wouldn't care.)
You may want to make sure her crate is small and she is where you can wake up and take her out to go potty until she is a little older.
Carole


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Trixie is very cute. Carole is right. Make sure you can hear her if she needs to go out at night. Also, make sure the crate doesn't give her enough room to sleep in a "clean" spot and also mess her crate.

You will surely love and enjoy her!

Marie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Trixie and family!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Trixie!*

My puppies went out once per night until they were about six months old. Outside to potty then back in the crate to sleep. I also gave a tiny treat when pottying outside every time!

She is a doll! Where do you live? Wish it was Southern Cal, I'd love to meet her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's soo cute!
That's great your kids are being soo repsonsible with her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:welcome: Trixie is cute, we love photos so please post some of her.

Sounds like you guys are off to a good start. I agree with what others have said, maybe the space in her crate is too big. Can you divide the crate so she has just enough room to lie down and stretch out? She won't want to potty if she's going to have to lie in it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome trixie and cindy and family!

It sounds like she needs to do an outside at 11PM or another later time. She should not be going in the crate.
Can you hear her during the evenings when she is having to go potty?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome Cindy and Trixie!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Cindy and Trixie. I agree with what other's posted. At 11 weeks, Izzy needed to go out once curing the night. I can't remember when that stopped, I think it was a couple months. We always made sure to have a good play session then a potty break just before bed. She always seemed to get a burst of energy just before bed time.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome, Cindy and Trixie! She's adorable! Toby is 10 wks old and gets a potty break once during the night. He hasn't gone potty in his crate at all. I keep him in a soft crate next to our bed so I can hear him if he whines. I take him outside, without talking to him at all, let him go potty, then put him back in his crate. He will cry and whine for about 5 minutes or so, then fall back to sleep. From what I've read, they shouldn't go in their crate, but will if it's too big. If there's enough room for him to sleep on one end, and go potty on the other, he will. The above posts have pretty much said the same thing. 

Isn't it crazy how fast they learn 'sit' and 'down'? It's nice that your daughters help out. My daughter, Katie (7), is a huge help also. When she wakes up in the morning I say, "Yay, the troops have arrived". 

Post more pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Havanese Forum!!  

Everyone's pretty much given the same advice I would. The bell training can drive you nuts once they figure out you will open that door no matter what every time they ring! Gosh, I remember those days well. In fact, Ricky still drives us crazy with the bell!! LOL 

I am looking forward to getting to know you and your Trixie more. Please post some pictures when you can.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:welcome: Glad you found our forum. There's tons of good advice and friendly members here. And we LOVE pictures! I agree about the night time potty break......


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Carole, we normally go to bed between 10 & 11pm. We have kept her downstairs in the study w/the door shut and a night light on. she cries for maybe 10 minutes then is quiet the rest of the night. My dh wakes up at 6:30 am and takes her out and cleans her up if she happens to have walked in it during the night. I think I will make her crate smaller w/a divider as she is pretty small right now and she does have room in there, 2 of her could fit in there just fine.


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your great advice! I have been debating on bringing her up to our room, maybe that will help. I get up once or twice w/Sophia still, so taking Trixie out after I lay Sophie down is the answer. So how long does this last for?? I figured now was the time for a puppy as I am getting broken sleep anyway We live in Michigan and the weather is still pretty cool right now, but you gotta do what ya gotta do. I have tried to post pictures but it doesn't seem to be working. I think my originals are too big? I have them as jpg and I don't know how to make them smaller in the kodak gallery I have them in. Any advice on that? thank you so much!! Cindy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trixie will be much happier and mentally healthier (I think,) if you keep her where she is part of your pack at night, but at least take her out once. Most people have their Hav sleep in the bedroom, (whether in crate or eventually--as they mature--in bed.) Taking them out during the night doesn't last forever, in fact, one benefit of having them in the room with you is so that you can hear them whine or fidget, wake up, and take them out then. I can't remember when Tucker started sleeping through the night...but it seems like it was around 3-4 months. I think it varies with the dog, though. 

At least one family on here has bad allergies in one of the spouses, and can't have the dog in the room at night, but unless there is a reason like that, the pups really do feel safer if they know you are in the room.

I'm not good with technology, but there is a link on the Home page of the Forum, (right side, upper half of the page,) that says something like "Sizing Photos." That is the site I have to use to get my photos on the Forum. It was complicated for me, but doesn't seem to be for a lot of others.

We LOVE photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the Forum and congrats on your little cutie! BJ is going to be 16 weeks old on Saturday (how time flies!) and he still occasionally needs to go in the middle of the night -- he's on the smaller side and I think his bladder is too! 

Jane


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome, Cindy and Trixie!


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Sheri, and yes the reason we have a havanese is my husband has severe allergies and does pretty well with this breed. We will see how it works out. I will check out the sizing button. Thanks again!
Cindy


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

He is soo cute! Boy I just love these little pooches, they are all so handsome! I don't thinks I've seen a bad one in the bunch. We really do love her already!! 
Cindy


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Patti! Toby is adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Cindy and Trixie. Trixie is soooo cute! At 11 wks, both of mine were able to hold it all night, but every dog is different. The later you can take her out is probably better.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cindy, welcome to the forum, and congrats on your beautiful little pup, Trixie.
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Cindy & Trixie. I can hardly wait to see more pictures. Always nice to see another Michigander on the boards.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

:welcome:
Trixie is a cutie!​


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WElcome to the forum. So glad you found it! You Trixie is adorable!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Trixie!! Love the name. She's adorable.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cindy,
I didn't read everything and if this is redundant, I apologize.
I think it would be a lot easier if you bring Trixie to your room to sleep and tough it out, if necessary over the weekend. Also, it is very helpful to take whatever you wore that day with the smell of you on it and put it in her crate for the night. I put the crate right next to me on a chair, so that I could soothe, if need be, with a little sweet talk during the night.
Don't forget that she has been snuggling with her littermates every night for her whole life. The exhaustion stage will pass quickly for you as she will soon feel comfy and safe.
Oh and WELCOME and good luck, she is lovely.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cindy- congrats and welcome to the forum. You may want to follow up with the breeder on how she was being potty trained as well? Maybe the breeder had her in an xpen where she had access to a potty pad so hence she is confused as to your new methods?

I would also recommend putting the crate on a nightstand or I used a big Tupperware container (I had a platform bed at the time) and have the crate in your room as it works twofold. I found all of my dogs did this transition well. If there were a few squeaks, I would place my fingers next to the crate so they knew I was right there and they would settle down and sleep. I was also able to see if they were stirring around and needed to go out to potty. 

Amanda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cindy, it's gotta be really tough to have a hav puppy and a toddler or two. They all need similar attention. I hope you can bring the puppy into your bedroom and not isolate it as they need to be part of the family. 
We actually put puppies in a soft sided little crate and put it between our pillows. That was the so they can hear us sleep and know we are there for them and I can re-assure it if the need comes. I realize that most DH's won't go for that set up and the night stand or chair is great. You need to hear if they are stressed and need to go out to potty.
None of mine lasted long in the crate and were on the bed with cushions lined up along the floor in case they fell off. With Gabby (15 1/2 weeks) the cushions are still there and will be for a while yet.
I'm sorry, but I just can't imagine a puppy having to poop in his kennel and then live with it until someone notices. 
You have a very full plate!
Carole


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind advice and I have taken you up on it. For the past 2 nights we have had Trixie in our bedroom with us in her crate. I took her out once each night as it seemed she made some scratches to let me know she needed/wanted to go out and she did! No accidents in the crate, she didn't cry at all while being in there and we are feeling much more relieved to hopefully have found the answer to that problem.:cheer2: I have tried to use the "shrink" option on the forum but the pics weren't able to transfer, so Claire set up a blog if anyone wants to see new pictures and we will keep trying to figure out how to get them on the forum. Thanks again for everyones kind welcome!!! All of your doggies are soooo cute!!
Cindy


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Sorry forgot to give the blog address:

www.trixiedoghouse.blogspot.com

Cindy


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic, Cindy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cindy, awesome! Sounds like everyones a happy camper now!
Carole


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to hear that your nights are going better!
Before you know it, you'll wake up one morning and see Trixie has made it through the night!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Cindy,

Welcome to the Forum........Trixie is beautiful!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum Cindy and Trixie! I'm glad you've moved Trixie into your room at night. You definitely don't want your pup to learn that peeing and pooping in the crate is o.k. Dogs usually try very hard to keep their sleeping "dens" clean, and with Trixie in her crate in a different room, you'd never hear her whimpers that she has to go out. Puppies that young often don't make it through the night. By hearing her whimpers of distress and taking her out, you're helping to train her to alert you. Plus, she'll be so much happier being with her "pack". She'll learn to hold it as she gets a little older. She's still a baby with lack of control. It sounds like you're on your way to success!:thumb:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Trixie is a good girl! So glad you've moved her in with you at night. You'll all sleep much better, and she'll feel safe.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Are things still going well with Trixie during the night? I'm so happy you decided to move her crate into your room. We didn't until nigth 5 and though Ricky slept through his first night here (probably exhausted about all the changes), it was horrible the following 3 and I was losing it with grief and fatigue. Putting his crate by our bed was the best thing we ever did - for him and for us. 

Love the pictures on your blog. Trixie is ADORABLE sitting on that castle!! CUTE !


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Are things still going well with Trixie during the night? I'm so happy you decided to move her crate into your room. We didn't until nigth 5 and though Ricky slept through his first night here (probably exhausted about all the changes), it was horrible the following 3 and I was losing it with grief and fatigue. Putting his crate by our bed was the best thing we ever did - for him and for us.
> 
> Love the pictures on your blog. Trixie is ADORABLE sitting on that castle!! CUTE !


Thanks Marj, and yes it is working out great with her in the room with us, she goes right to bed when we do and does well throughout the night. I have been taking her out once during the night and put her right back in her crate, she doesn't whimper or anything. I am still waiting for her to get the picture that we go potty outside as she has shown no signs of getting this at all. And we take her out all the time!! every hour or so. She does great when outside and knows to go potty when told, with a little nibble for a reward everytime and lots of pets and praise. We continue on and hope it clicks one of these days!

Take care and thanks for checking on us

Cindy


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

:welcome: I love the pic of both kids by the door!!! So precious! 

Is she still going potty inside? Seems like she knows to potty when you tell her, so maybe you need more practice with the bell to alert you? Mimi starts licking me to alert me that she needs to go. they do get it eventually and with time! Keep up the training, seems like you are doing good with a puppy her age!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome, Cindy. Trixie is a doll. You will be so glad you found the Forum. Your hav-parent friends here will offer plenty of great advice that will, hopefully, be as effective as this resolved issue. 

The housetraining can be a LONG haul for the hav. There are many threads here that deal with the intricacies of it all. Search for potty training, housetraining, etc and see what we have all learned and some have suffered through. Lola was tough. I had to keep such a close eye on her I created a velcro dog who freaks out when I leave her for a minute. It's always something!


----------



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Elizabeth and Anne! So there are good days and bad I guess. Today she didn't go at all in the house, but i can't tell if she is coming to me to let me know if she has to go out or not. I just take her out every chance I see that she could have to go. I can't keep her attached to me as I have a colonial and I am up and down stairs all the time throughout the day and with taking care of my 1 1/2 year old as well it is just not possible. But I do keep her in whatever room i am in, or she is in with DH while he is working in his office, or with Claire. Sooo, we are doing our best and it seems to be working for us. So glad it is summer and that was done on purpose to train her during this season, we are in the backyard a lot during the day. I am so grateful for this forum and so pleased that there have been such encouraging people on here for us. Thank you all!! I will check out the other areas you suggested to get some more insight. 
Until next time, take care and we just love our new sweetie!

Cindy


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cindy,
I left a lead on Moxie to drag for over a year so I could stop him in his tracks when need be.


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

I'm Cindy too, and also new here with an 9 week old girl, Stella. Our girls could be sisters they look alike! Trixie is adorable. Welcome and good luck with the training.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Cindy,
Trixie is adorable. And welcome to the forum. You will receive alot of great advice here. We first tried to have Lukey in the crate in the bedroom and I slept on the floor next to him for several nights with my hand by the door. He just cried and wimpered like what seemed forever. Wish I had known about the chair :der: He was a little older already and able to hold it all night so we just gave in and put him in bed with us and Bella. Worked like a charm. Tucker our Papillion sheds too much so he is in the crate but loves it there. You will forget all about the hard times very soon as Havs are the cutest and most luvable, smartest dogs ever. Bes tof luck.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome! Trixie is just too cute


----------

